# Help my nigerian pygmy goat will not eat!



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

My sweet 1 year old goat has been sick for weeks now. She was brought to a vet by my mom who was babysitting while I was away. That vet thought she had bronchitis and prescribed her a shot of antibiotics x 5 days. She was heaving with a snotty nose. The goat seemed to be perking up with the antibiotics. She then got sick again - she refused to eat entirely. My vet thought it was pneumonia (she had pneumonia last year) and gave me a few shots of another antibiotic along with something to take her fever down (approx 104). She continued to get worse. We just finished a 10 day trial of a third anti-biotic - she will eat the odd thing - cherry tomatoes, leaves of a specific tree type but refuses to eat grain and does not eat much. Someone suggested lungworm so we wormed her the day before yesterday (same as the last day of antibiotics). Today she is terrible! She hangs her head down, her eyes are reddish brown along the edge. She is itching herself and will not eat - but she licks at our skin and sometimes tries to bite as if she is hungry for us. She also will eat dirt. She has access to a mineral block and some minerals. I`ve called the vet again but any help would be appreciated. She just stands there heaving! Our other goat (a LaMancha) is fit as a fiddle! 
Btw - last year we thought she had CLA, we drained a large cycst on her face but nothing has ever come back.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

I should add - she still has a snotty nose - and occasionally some crusted mucus? near her mouth. She heaves a lot through her nose and is fluffing up her coat like a scared cat. She walks - slowly- and is sniffing everywhere


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like a very difficult ordeal... to be treating her with no results  I would suggest getting her on a B Complex injection to boost her appetite, some probiotics as well as some electrolytes. 
The cyst you describe sounds like it could have been a salivary gland cyst or an abcessed tooth... both can cause a systematic infection that can be hard to reach with antibiotics.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Which antibiotics were used?


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

The most recent set of Anti-biotics was Borgal - she ate two handfuls of grain while she was on it and would nibble a bit though she is still fur and bones. Before that was something with an N...I honestly don`t recall - Nuvo -something? with Banamine. Before THAT was the Baytril which my mom said she responded to but she then quickly became sick again  Thank you for your help

Would I get the B complex and electrolytes at the feed store?


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

She had the best reaction to the 10 days of Borgal but was not better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have no idea what Borgal is but if she has pnuemonia or some other lung infection, I would be getting Draxxin. See if the vet will give you Draxxin. You need 2 shots dosed at 1cc per 101 lbs. Give one shot every 7 days for a full 14 day coverage. Banamine should be done for 3 days for any inflammation.


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Do you think after all of those anti-biotics she should still get more? Do you think it will help?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hows her poop? do you hear rumen function? ( burping, toots, grumbling in the tummy area) does she chew a cud? Has she beed tested for CAE?
eating dirt means sheis lacking something she finds in the dirt..I would switch from the mineral block to loose mineral...check her teeth make sure they are all there and none are infected..
cut limbs off the tree she likes to feed her...green leaves are great food for goats..


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you. Can you recommend a specific loose mineral? we are just learning. Her teeth look fine. I don`t notice her chewing cud (or much or anything - she will literally pull one staw out of the alfalfa and slowly chew it ) Her only real movement is almost a shaking from shallow fast breathing.

Any suggestions for yummy treats she might eat? She is certainly acting like she is missing something the way she tries to eat everything BUT food. We have tried to offer her the loose minerals we have but she ignores them.


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

and she rarely poops but when i see it, it looks normal


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

I should clarify - I havent actually seen her poop in days and have spent the whole afternoon with her this week.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she may be constipated and may need an enema...not tons of fun to do but if she is plugged up it would explain her refusal to eat.....I prefere oil and water enemas..use a large syringe (no needle) or hair color bottle, anything with a small tip...fill it up with a wrm water and oil solution and squeeze it in..message her tummy well..if no action after about 5-10 minute..add a bit more fluid...message more..dont over fill her..you want to see quite a bit of poop and then the oil in her bottom should help her poop more...make her some electroyltes to keep her hydrated ...offer her that and fresh water...

Homemade Electrolytes
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar
Mix well and drench or let them drink it


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

as for loose minerals...I look for made for goat mineral or most cattle minerals work..look for dark color...mine seem to like it better than the deep red mineral..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Probiotics...all the antibiotics have killed her rumen flora. She's eating dirt trying to replace them. 
Borgal is Sulfa drug, we call it TMZ-SMZ. I take it that you are in Canada?


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes I am in Canada but near the border - I was planing to go to the Big R in Omak, WA this weekend. Maybe Ican get that there.


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

So she is pooping - it is a lighter brown color than usual and the poops are more oval than round - not sure if that means anything. She seemed to perk up this weekend - she receveid more anti-biotics - Nuflor and dexamelhasane. I have given her goat probiotics and now she will chew but is grinding her teeth. Nothing is coming up...any addtional suggestions? She is so weak now she stumbled walking


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im not sure Im clear..she is chewing a cud? but still grinding her teeth? or trying to bring a cud up and its not coming up?

How is her eating? Her drinking?
her temp?
how long she been on antibiotics?
as Goathiker said...they completly kill off the good bacteria and it needs to be rebuilt with probios, but if given too soon after antibiotics it will only be killed off too...so I would wait 3-4 hours after antibiotics to give the probios..
also check her her lower inner eye lids for color..are they pale? or bright pink to red??


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

She is chewing - but no cud is coming up. She barely is eating - literally a few small bites all day. She was eating yesterday - some saskatoon bushes and a cherry tomato or two- I know now that is likely due to the steroid the vet gave her. She has been on different anti-biotics for about a month - different types for different time periods - th elongest was Borgal for 10 days running. Her temp on Friday was 103.5 not sure what it is right now, I can't find where my darling but the thermometer. Her lower inner eyelids are a very pale pink. I saw the vet again today and he gave me a little more Nuflor and steriods for the short term - he said he does not like to give steriods but if she ate after the last ones this could be her only help. He said if this does not work it is likely nothing antibiotics can help...

Any insight would be appreciated


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Try some watermelon, or flavored oatmeal. Whatever you can get her to eat


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Cooked oatmeal or uncooked?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would be hestiant to give more antibiotics with out fever or some sign of infection..some things I would do for her:

I would give her B complex which will help with apptite and energy..
treat with C D Antitoxin every 6 hours
Give Thiamine every 6 hours
Plenty of Home made electroyte 
fresh green leaves and hay in front of her at all times...
If she wont eat I would make a ball of hay a bit larger than a large marble and I would stuff it in her mouth from the side..push it in and hopefully she will chew..
I had to do this with my buck who would not eat on his own..it took patients and time but he recovered and soon ate on his own..I spent 45 minutes feedinghin this way several times a day...
I would also keep up with daily probios to help restore her flora..

to see apic of me feeding my buck this way you can go to 
happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com...click Goat Drama and then DOzers story
he had polio with complications do tome not knowing how to treat him..he taught me so much through that trial..


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you,

When I try to feed her by putting the food in her mouse she just 'spits' it out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok...try soaking alfalfa pellets until moosh...then see if she will lap it up if not then drench her with it..its not easy ..the more watery it is the easier it will be..she needs something in her belly to get that rumen working....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

were you able to give her the c d antitoxin??


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm so sorry this is happening. but, that sounds like A LOT of anitbiotics to me, and it doesn't seem to be helping. the antibiotics could be killing everything off in her belly.... IMO i would stop trying antibiotics and try something else, as the antibiotics doesn't seem to be doing anything.

good luck with this, and please do keep us updated.


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

I gave her what I have which has vitamin c and d in it. It is not called anti-toxin... I also have been giving her a B vitamin complex, I will give it more often. I will ask for thiamine tomorrow when I stop by the store.

Some good news ~ As someone suggested (I cannot remember if it was on this forum or elsewhere) we fed her a little yogurt in a syringe...she LOVED it! She is walking around a bit more and eating the odd bite of food here and there - which is more than she was doing this morning. 

We gave her the steroid and the new anti-biotic about an hour ago so I will feed her more probiotic in the morning when it wont be affected by the antiobiotic.

I tried wetting alfalfa pellets and putting them in her mouth, she spits them out too...what do you mean by "drench". She absolutely needs more than the little bites she is taking of the weeds...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that is encouraging : ) 
by drenching I mean get it real soupy draw it up in a large syringe and get it down her that way...I had to cut the skinny part of my syringe off and it was still hard...you can use a turkey baster too ..might be easier and you might be able to do a little thicker ..try mixing some yogurt in it to help her "want" it. ..I agree she needs more food in her than she is getting..this is most likely the cause of her weakness...
vit c and d is not the C D antitoxin Im talking about..although I dont see the harm in the vit. C and Vit D : ) 
here is a link to show you what C D Antitoxin is...its only job is to bind toxins..and with her not eating well..not chewing a cud..she needs the protection...
Milk of Magnesia will help in a pinch....
I suggested Thiamine do the same thing..her not eating will prevent her from making the B1 (thiamine) her body needs and this can cause goat Polio ..Check your bottle of B complex and see how much Thiamine is in it...it may be enough...

if the alfalfa effort fails...then I would cook oatmeal as suggested and mix with yogurt...what ever you can do to get food in her belly..
with the electolytes..include baking soda in the mix to help her since once again without her eating she wont be making much on her own..

gee I hope I didnt confuse you lol


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you happybleats! She ate one alfalfa cube ( a small one) before bed - I'm chalking it up to the steroid but I'm not complaining either!

Can you tell me what you meant about Milk of Magnesia? I will look for the Antitoxin product you suggested but there is not much around here for goats  Hoping I can give her some Milk of Magnesia and it will help?

I don't see any Thiamine on the B complex mix, I will check for that at the store as well!

Thank you for all the help everone - I will keep you posted


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a link to show you what milk of magnsia is...it is over the counter for us humans : ) 
http://www.walgreens.com/q/milk-of-magnesia
M.O.M. can help bind any toxins but can cause the runs..if so let it run its course as it cleans out the toxins...then we can dry her bum up..per tennesseemeat goats: 


> Milk of Magnesia should be dosed orally at 15 cc per 60 lbs bodyweight and given every four to six hours until the goat passes clumps of feces and then goes back to making normal pills.


here is the full link on that.
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/enterotoxemiaaka.html
It is great she ate a bit..keep trying to get her to eat..
Here in the USA, Thiamine is prescribed by a vet...Thiamine is B 1 so in a pinch you can use human vitamins..crush and add enough water to drench with a syringe..
best wishes


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

This morning we gave her some more yogurt and probiotic along with the vit B mix. This afternoon the steriod. She ate 3 cherry tomatoes and the odd bit of this and that. When she stopped eating we gave her some yogurt/wet alfalfa cubes via the turkey baster - she wasn't wild about it but we got maybe three quarters of a cup in her that way. 

I'm curious why you think a laxative would help. She is so weak and thin I am worried that if I give her anything like diarrhea she will die on the spot.

We offered her watermelon - no interest, but she did take a few licks of the flavoured oatmeal.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

M.O.M will bind toxins..C D Antitoxin is a better choice but if its not avaiable M.O.M will help..yes it can cause the runs...but if she is battling toxicity it could help..here is a quote from the link tennesseemeatgoats I sent you..the fact she is still fighting is good..shes a strong girl..but if she cant rid herself of toxins she needs help



> Symptoms of Enterotoxemia include watery diarrhea (or no diarrhea, if paracute), lethargy (sluggish) , low body temperature as the goat begins to shut down and die, arching of the back (abdominal discomfort), screaming (extremely painful), head pulled back, lying on side and leg paddling, convulsions, coma, and death.





> Treatment includes immediate sub-cutaneous (SQ) injection of C&D Anti-toxin (not the toxoid but the ANTI-toxin), *Milk of Magnesia to push the toxic feed out of the body*, electrolytes orally or Lactated Ringers SQ to keep the goat hydrated, *activated charcoal orally to bind up the toxins in the rumen and intestines*, Banamine into the muscle (IM) for pain, and oral sulfa antibiotics to kill the bacterium. C&D anti-toxin is made for goats and has dosages on the label; follow dosage directions on the label and give every 12 hours until the goat is well. Dr. Mary Smith in GOAT MEDICINE states that there have been reports of possible allergic reactions to C&D anti-toxin in Saanen milk goats, so if you are raising that breed, have Benadryl and epinephrine on hand.
> 
> *Milk of Magnesia should be dosed orally at 15 cc per 60 lbs bodyweight and given every four to six hours until the goat passes clumps of feces and then goes back to making normal pills*. Mineral oil can be used instead of Milk of Magnesia, but mineral oil must be stomach tubed into the goat. Mineral oil has no taste, so if it is given orally, the goat may aspirate it into its lungs and develop pneumonia. Stomach tubing mineral oil eliminates that possibility. Electrolytes like Bounce Back or ReSorb should be used, but Gatorade or Pedialyte can be substituted in an emergency. Activated charcoal should be dosed orally according to label directions. Banamine dosage is 1 cc per 100 pounds bodyweight and should not be given more often than every 12 hours unless the goat is in extreme pain and on the verge of death. Neomycin sulfate is an oral over-the-counter sulfa-based antibiotic that is appropriate. I like the prescription medication Sulfamethoxazole with Trimethoprin much better (dosing orally at about three cc's per 100 pounds bodyweight).


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

When you talk about battling toxins - are you suggesting that she may haven eaten something poisonous?

Sorry, its just that she was not overeating (as it written about in the article) and she has not had diarhea


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I understand where you are coming from..I too do not like to use medcation unnecessarly...here is what Im seeing...You wrote:



> I don`t notice her chewing cud (or much or anything - she will literally pull one staw out of the alfalfa and slowly chew it ) Her only real movement is almost a shaking from shallow fast breathing.


This is an indication her rumen is not functioning..not chewing a cud..off feed, this can be due to entertoximia, digesting poison or poisonous plant, stress....what ever the cause..once the rumen stops functioning toxin begin to build...even if she didnt eat something toxic..you have been giving probios.yogurt , and she still the same...its not touching what ever is going on...C D Antitoxin will kill the toxins and keep her safe until proper rumen function if restored...if you can not get C D Antitoxin then MOM is the next idea..even activated charocole..anyting to absorb the toxins building...once her rumen function and flora has been restored..then there is no need to either....you want to see her eating well and chewing a cud..I will reread the entire thread to see if Im missing something..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so I reread..her initial problem was not toxcity..but most like pueunomia..but then she was given several different antibiotics, killing everything good in her gut..Probiotics will help restore flora but if there are toxins, its an up hill fight, I still would treat with C D Antitoxin until she was eating well and chewing a cud..But I can see your fear about MOM, maybe call your vet and ask for the C D ANtitoxin..but if her rumen wont start functions...I would use MOM in a pinch...but here is a suggestion....continue to feed her via turkey baster..give Probios and b complex, Thiamine, message her left side...if she still is not chewing a cud..then I would treat...if you are unconfortable with the MOM, I understand....choose activated charocole..best wishes


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There is another way to jump start a rumen. It's an old remedy that I've seen work wonders. 
I don't want drawn into an argument about it, just going to put it out here and let you decide.
Go buy the darkest beer you can find and give her half of it. They normally will drink it right down. Go back in half an hour and give her the second half. By that time most goats are already eating.
Beer contains everything necessary for rumen function.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

goathiker said:


> There is another way to jump start a rumen. It's an old remedy that I've seen work wonders.
> I don't want drawn into an argument about it, just going to put it out here and let you decide.
> Go buy the darkest beer you can find and give her half of it. They normally will drink it right down. Go back in half an hour and give her the second half. By that time most goats are already eating.
> Beer contains everything necessary for rumen function.


That's interesting! Haven't heard that one!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

goathiker said:


> There is another way to jump start a rumen. It's an old remedy that I've seen work wonders.
> I don't want drawn into an argument about it, just going to put it out here and let you decide.
> Go buy the darkest beer you can find and give her half of it. They normally will drink it right down. Go back in half an hour and give her the second half. By that time most goats are already eating.
> Beer contains everything necessary for rumen function.


WOW! you're just a plethora of goat information and never cease to amaze me with these tidbits!!! see, these old home remedies are things that need to be in a book somewhere..... maybe you should write one!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im all for home remedies : ) Beer can actually be very good for you on occastion, expecially for nursing moms..my dr wanted me to have 4 oz a day lol..but I couldnt stomach it lol..So...How can a pastors wife sneak in to buy beer without being caught lol..you know all the church member will be in town that day...lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Im all for home remedies : ) Beer can actually be very good for you on occastion, expecially for nursing moms..my dr wanted me to have 4 oz a day lol..but I couldnt stomach it lol..So...How can a pastors wife sneak in to buy beer without being caught lol..you know all the church member will be in town that day...lol


LOL!! Here they just get kids to go to the local shop to pick up the beer/liquor!!

a few months ago my bf and I were at a rum shop, and I ordered a Guinness (Caribbean version....really bitter and quite gross, but I felt like a Guinness). There was a guy standing in the rum shop, heard by order, and asked if I were pregnant. I thought that was strange....

sorry for hijacking the thread! please keep us updated on progress of your goat!


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Cathy! So she has come to LOVE the turkey baster  She calls to us when she sees us approach her with it. She does seem to be eating more and is more energetic. She poops but the poop is pretty dry. Sadly she is still breathing VERY short VERY rapid breaths. This was part of her original diagnosis (something respiratory broncitis or pnemonia), the vet said that if this last set of antibiotics did not work the best we could do would be to take her to a small animal vet to x-ray her lungs. He said that would just let us know what it was though. At least she seems happy at the moment


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Hmm! I do have some dark beer in the fridge!


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Teddy the pygmy goat just had her first beer! Well 4 ounces of it anyway


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> WOW! you're just a plethora of goat information and never cease to amaze me with these tidbits!!! see, these old home remedies are things that need to be in a book somewhere..... maybe you should write one!


Agreed!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im happy she is enjoying her turkey baster smoothies : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

i was re reading the thread and im wondering a few things...first you said she had what could have been a CL cyst. If she has CL internally this could cause respitatory problems...perhaps the lung x ray would be helpful...
also you didnt mention if she was tested for CAE...a simple blood test can rule that out as well...but if she is CAE pos. it gives you a place to work from, knowing what she is dealing with..both I know would be devistating..but the not knowing is harder I think...if those two things can be ruled out then you can focus on other things to get her well...
AND I might try a few days of Banamine....its an anti-inflamitory and might help by reducing inflamation around her lungs..I would try three days and see how it goes...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Now, another thought and a story... for the breathing.

A few weeks ago I won a Buckling in a raffle. Stressed, tiny, and on a bottle. 5 days later the guy started runny nose, fever, dry cough, fast breathing...great Pneumonia. Started treatment, Tylosin 50, no cure. Weird, that always works on littles. Ok Borgal...little better, Robitussin DM, still better. Good enough to go out for a bit. Outside he was fine. Bring him in, gets sick, take him out, fine. 
Okay, Benadryl. Much better. Process of elimination, the little snot's allergic to my guinea pigs. Scared me to death. 

Try Benadryl, one adult tab...can't hurt.


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok, she has had three sets of Banamine already. She has not been tested for CAE, I remember when we got her she had some shots but I honestly do not remember what they were for.

Any ideas on how I can tackle her quick shallow breathing?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok...so the banamine has not helped? I would try benedryl as goathiker suggested..couldnt hurt..: ) might help.


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Thursday was Teddy's last day of steriods, Weds her last day of antibiotics. Yesterday and today she is eating less again. She does not even want the turkey baster. She calls to us in the morning and laid down beside her food bowl last night but will not eat the way she was eating on Weds and. Thursday. 

Last night she was crying and grunting and then she farted and one little poop came out. This morning I see some more very little poops stuck near her anus. Do I try an enema now? What parts oil and water do I mix and does it matter what kind of oil?

Do you think an enema will help or at least make her feel better for the moment?

Thank you


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

An anema wont hurt..even if she dont need it..but sounds like she might...I would do a pint of warm water and 1/4 cooking oil, any kind...(estimated amount) 

I would continue C D Antitoxin and Thiamine..


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goathiker said:


> There is another way to jump start a rumen. It's an old remedy that I've seen work wonders.
> I don't want drawn into an argument about it, just going to put it out here and let you decide.
> Go buy the darkest beer you can find and give her half of it. They normally will drink it right down. Go back in half an hour and give her the second half. By that time most goats are already eating.
> Beer contains everything necessary for rumen function.


That is a really good idea! I never would have thought of beer, but you are absolutely right. Thanks!


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

So she has stopped eating entirely, she does not even want her turkey baster of yogurt anymore. Not sure if the enema worked either


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

are you giving C D Antitoxin?? if her rumen stopped she wont eat and she needs that protection..
what is her temp?
Dose her with B complex, cd antitoxin and get her hydrtated...you may need to do a lactate ringer and give probiotics..Fingers crossed and best wishes..dont loose hope..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

re read your thread ...again..i having a feeling we are missing something...the only thing that keeps coming to mind is all the anitbiotics, as goathiker said..its killed everything in her gut..she needs a kick start ..if you cant get cd anti..then dose her with M.O.M...at this point it cant hurt..if she is not pooping well it will help with that too..and bind toxins in her gut..with toxins its hard to get the rumen up and going..I would do the C D Anti. or m.o.m. I would dose well with probiotics, I would give a bitof bakig soda in enough water to drench..I would work on getting her hydtrated and message her left side as well..gether up and walking..movment helps..again..best wished for her and you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of of problems for your poor doe 

That is really odd that antibiotics didn't clear her illnesses up. What was she wormed with? Does she have lice? I would give b complex shots, and a hefty dose of probios several times a day. Any way you can tube feed her? Maybe try some red cell, she sounds kind of anemic as well.

I would try benadryl, or tylenol too, grinding teeth is gut pain.

And an old trick I have done with cows, when one is off feed, not chewing cud, I will open another cows mouth while she is chewing a cud, take it and shove it in the other ones mouth.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

With this does history. Swollen glands some big, Pneumonia symptoms, etc, etc... I'm starting to think Mycoplasma... It's a terrible disease that can mimic many others.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I recon that's what it could be  too very nasty and sad outcomes and highly contagious to other goats.A friend of mine had to have nearly her entire herd of Saanens put down after she had to snatch kids at birth and many months of blood testing kids till they had a year of all clear and now she test yearly.What was so devastating her does got over the illness but were carriers and the owner was heart broken to have to put down 60 or so does  but she didn't give up and made DGSA sit up and take notice of this awful awful disease,teejae


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goathiker has something there...hopefully this article will shed some light on your does case...Im so sorry this has drug out so long..hopefully you will find what works..hugs

http://www.goatwisdom.com/ch8diseases/mycoplasma.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That is possible for sure, can you have her tested?


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you. Can you tell me how I could test her? The description of the respiratory distress certainly matches (though it seems like she could have many things at this point). We were thinking perhaps she has CL in her lungs? Last year we had to treat an abscess on her face which the vet thought was CL (he does not treat goats a lot though). I now see two scabs on either side of her neck where it meets her shoulder. One is definitely getting bigger. She is bones now and I don't think she will make it. The other goat Ana the La Mancha is healthy but I don't want to get Ana a new friend just to have it die the same horrible way.

I can't get CD Antitoxin, I will try the MOM but her breathing still sounds horrible and loud. She huffs and is very spaced out but still likes some cuddles/scratches.


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

She was wormed with Ivomectin 2x ten days apart. No lice, I will see if I can steal some cud from the other goat. We are feeding her with a turkey baster - probiotic yogurt/soaked alfalfa cube smoothies. We have today off so we will try feeding her more often


----------



## morgan_dunn (Jun 23, 2013)

"Sullivan's Appetite Igniter" is a really great product I use on my market wethers. I had one get sick this year, and 10 mL of this helped him feel hungry, and he finally got interested in his feed. It's about $15 at Wilco and comes in a tube syringe.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If she has Mycolasma this is the treatment...I would go for it ASAP



> If there is going to be any success at all, treatment must be immediate and vigorous. All showing any of the above signs should be isolated at once. All members of the herd should be started on a course of antibiotics. Most authorities recommend the use of tylosin (Tylan200®) IM for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you. The respiratory distress described on that website does sound like her. I am also starting to wonder if it is CL on her lungs - she has 2 new bumps at the base of her neck where it meets her shoulder. They are scabbed and one is definitely getting bigger.

How could I test her for either or these diseases? I am pretty sure Teddy's time is done- she does not even come outside now- but if I get our other goat Ana the LaMancha a friend I don't want it to die the same horrible death.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> A test for detecting Mycoplasma in the blood, known as the polymerase chain reaction (PCR) has been developed, but it may not be available through all labs at this time. Although they have probably been around for a long time, mycoplasma infections appear to be on the increase in goat herds and will certainly be receiving increased scrutiny in the future.


It would be well worth testing her for this to protect your other goat..If you other goat begins symptoms like Teddy..Treat with Tylan 200 as directed by this web sight..I would still begin treatment on Teddy..you never know if she will recover...As for internal CL ..that is a very good possibility....You might consider after trying the tylan 200 and she is not any better and if she is suffereing. to have your vet humanly put her down..It is the hardest decisiton you will ever have to make..but sometimes the most human when a goat is not getting better and is suffering., I have been on both ends...watching on pass slowly and asking my vet to come out, niether feels good, but putting them down seems kinder..I would not even mention or consider it if she will pass quietly without suffering... Im so sorry you are going through this..you are very wise to want to be sure another goat you bring in wont suffer the same problem, I would be proud to send a goat to live with you, you have done somuch for Teddy...
You will need to draw blood to have it tested..Im sure your vet will know where to send it..if not , contact http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts_waddl/ ad see if they test...I dont thing Biotracking does..but you can check with them as well...
I wish you all the very best...:hug:


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

I decided to have Teddy put down today. I am very sad but I cannot watch her suffer and she seems ready to go. Thank you for all of your help  The vet is away so I am unable to test her but I will keep a keen eye out and clean the pen thoroughly once she is gone.

Our Lamancha seems pretty concerned now that Teddy is so sick. How soon do I need to get her a new friend? There is a young nigerian pygmy wether available and some Nubian 1 year old does for sale locally- the breeder of the Nubians says they are not bottle fed or the most friendly. Any suggestions?


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

As a side note I did try the MOM, not sure if I mentioned that. She just grinds her teeth viciously and cries. She will drink water but wont touch anything else and refuses to be drenched.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry you had to make that choice. Sometimes its in the best interest of the goat. Ive been there..I know you made this decision with a heavy heart. 
I think i would treat your lamancha and any new goat with Tyaln 200 for three days for Mycoplasma as a procaustion..with this its better to avoid the symtptoms then deal with them..

As for a friend, if it were me? I would bring a friend as soon as I could..it will help her mend from her loss. Make her less likely to get depressed..as to which one...it depends on your needs....If Im going to feed another goat, I would want her to pay for her keep in milk : ) but if you dont need milk..then the wether would be a good choice for companion..Friendly or not...time can win them over..( and treats)..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Grinding teeth is gut pain, The body shutting down causes pain as well..Not sure why MOM would cause additional pain?? It should sooth...at this point comfort care is needed..Banamine will help reduce inflamation and pain, I wouldnt be afraid to dose generously for her comfort, no reason for her to have pain....keep water for her....again, im so sorry for her and you. :hug:


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you.
Her suffering is done now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:hug:...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I second the beer, although I let it go a bit flat first...get them going after antibiotics faster than probios for me every time.


Works for dogs and people too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: I am so sorry


----------

